# Apache Today...



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I wasn't there but they reported 8 kings decked on the day!! Wow.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Yea, uh, let's keep that quiet please.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I heard the same thing. CG had three between 4PM and 6PM. Also heard Ocean Crest had a bunch come in over the weekend.

Evan


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

*more kings*

2 more since 4pm today one weighing in at 37lbs! :fishing: hope they stick around after the cold front tomorrow.

check out the pics on facebook.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

MBsandflea said:


> Yea, uh, let's keep that quiet please.


It'll be packed from word of mouth anyway. I doubt any number of people headed out there because of my post lol.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

SmoothLures said:


> It'll be packed from word of mouth anyway. I doubt any number of people headed out there because of my post lol.


Me and 45 other guys did!

/not really.


----------



## goout4fish (Mar 19, 2008)

they caught 2 more today tuesday


----------



## mbfishinchic (Oct 14, 2010)

i was thinking about fishing apache i have lived in mb my whole life and ive never fished apache im usually on the south in fishing mb state park pier or springmaid pier i like fishing both places i have had good luck with big spanish and jigging spanish big red drum but never i king for me seen others catch them but i havent had any luck i know it will be packed on sat but if i get there early enough i think i might get a spot


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

wow....


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

2 more today!! One more day and I am going to try my luck.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

MBsandflea said:


> Yea, uh, let's keep that quiet please.


im coming with 32 king fishermen next week!

lol no but seriously im coming up next week save me one about 20 lbs!


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

I'll be out tomorrow and Sunday anyway. Cutbait, make sure to bring your flounder buddy with you, I need a few more in the freezer.


----------



## Pompano386 (Apr 26, 2009)

Watched big schools of palm sized bunker (menhaden) running Garden City beach all afternoon while I fished. Saw some real nice kings skying through some of the schools very close to the beach. I know the piers had to have done well today..


----------

